# Resignation at current firm for employment offer at Abu Dhabi



## thegame

Hello friends, need a really quick favour from you guys.

I received an offer from one of the firms in Abu Dhabi. They conducted all the background screening and security checks...all of which came positive.

Now the problem is that I am on probation period in my current organisation in India and will get confirmed in the next 2 weeks. The notice period for a confirmed employee is 90 days in my current firm.

So, the Abu Dhabi firm had asked me put down my resignation before I get confirmed in my current organisation in order to avoid the 90 day notice period.

I am not comfortable with this situation as I need to 200% sure that I have got this job. I had received the offer letter mentioning the salary details and all other details, but I am yet to sign the actual contract with the firm. 

Also, the visa processing is not yet started!!

Can I go ahead and ask the firm to first complete all the formalities, get the visa done and all other procedures completed..then only I shall go ahead with my resignation.

I have a mortgage back home so I could not just resign from my current job unless I am 200% sure for the Abu Dhabi job offer.

I don't want to be in a situation where I had resign from my current firm and for some reason...could be visa rejection for any odd reason, or any other thing due to which I could not get the Abu Dhabi offer.

Hope I explained my situation...expecting quick responses from you all as my probation period is about to end.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Why does the company here have to know when you give your company there a notice? Obviously you are having red flags, so I would suggest not doing it until you are sure you have the job.


----------



## BedouGirl

If I understand you correctly. You have an offer that is not yet finalized. If you do not resign from your current job within the next two weeks, you will have to give three months notice. Your potential employer wants you to resign now to avoid the lengthy wait but you don't want to do that in case something goes wrong. I imagine if they are saying that to you and you don't resign, then they may withdraw their offer, particularly as they have not begun the visa process. I don't think anyone can advise you on this, it's not contractual, it's a matter of trust. Even if you signed a contract and they pulled out for some reason, I don't think you would have any legal comeback on them.


----------



## thegame

BedouGirl said:


> If I understand you correctly. You have an offer that is not yet finalized. If you do not resign from your current job within the next two weeks, you will have to give three months notice. Your potential employer wants you to resign now to avoid the lengthy wait but you don't want to do that in case something goes wrong. I imagine if they are saying that to you and you don't resign, then they may withdraw their offer, particularly as they have not begun the visa process. I don't think anyone can advise you on this, it's not contractual, it's a matter of trust. Even if you signed a contract and they pulled out for some reason, I don't think you would have any legal comeback on them.


Thanks for sharing your opinion BedouGirl.

They haven't said anything about withdrawing of the offer but they did mentioned that it could be a "problem".

I agree its a matter of trust...but one has to try to get things right in place before making a decision.

I am not pretty much aware of the labor rules in the UAE. Can I get all the formalities completed (labor visa, residence visa, etc...) while remaining at my current firm...or do i need to be present in AD for all these formalities.

Can you brief me about the process or provide a suitable link?

Thanks again for your feedback!!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Your visa can not be approved, until after you do your health check.


----------



## thegame

Thanks Jynxgirl for the updates.

What are the things that need to be in place at least to make an entry into UAE?

1) I have the offer letter couriered to me from the AD firm. The firm will be arranging for the air ticket.

2) Only labor entry visa / employment visa will suffice?? Are these two the same? These shall be completed while I am at current firm??

3) Employment contract.

Kindly do update if anything more needs to be taken care of before putting down my papers at current firm.

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl

Your visa process is different then mine as I get a visa on entry. 

I do believe that your your labor entry visa will be all that is necessary. Once here, you will go to your medical and the company pro will sort everything else out. Your HR will tell you everything that you 'might' need to bring as well. 

What gets done while you are at the current firm  Seems an odd question. Common sense would suggest that your current job has nothing to do with your next job. So not sure what to say about that.


----------



## thegame

Thanks Jynxgirl...that helped me answer my questions to an extent.

What gets done while you are at the current firm: Here I meant that what are the processes and formalities that needs to be completed while I am in my home country. From your response above, it seems only the labor entry visa is needed. Correct me if I am wrong. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## thegame

Folks,

The following is the statement I received from them when I asked them to start the visa and contract signing process before my resignation here:

"I appreciate your caution but the VISA and contract cannot be finalized until after you have started work with us. It is impossible for us to do this before your resignation"

How would my resignation over here affect the visa and contract signing process? I assume the person is asking for exact joining dates based on which they will proceed with the process. 

Any thoughts on this?? Whats the procedure like? I read it differs from nationality to nationality?


----------



## BedouGirl

The process itself is the same regardless of where you come from. You send them a copy of your passport. They apply for an employment visa. When it is issued, they send you a copy, you fly in, pick up the original, get it stamped at immigration in the airport, you go to the office, hand over your passport and the stamped visa. The company then completes the process, which involves you having a blood test and, normally, on the first visa, a chest x ray, once that is complete, the visa is processed and stamped into your passport. There are a few forms to be stamped, attested certificate to be handed over along with some photos, but that's about it.

Perhaps the doubt is that they are doubting how seriously you are taking their offer because you haven't resigned?


----------



## thegame

Thanks BedouGirl. That's exactly what I was looking for. Thanks a ton!!

I will inform them that I have resigned from the firm and will ask them to initiate the employment visa process. Let's see what they come back with.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## thegame

Finally..I am in Abu Dhabi and have joined the firm.

Thank you everyone for sharing your thoughts; that really helped!!


----------

